# Recall on plugin timers



## Norm (Aug 27, 2016)

I went to bunnings the other day to buy some more timers and found absolutely none on the shelf! When I asked what was going on I was told that they've all been recalled, something to do with Australian standards apparently.

Anyone else know anything about this? If the timers I`m using are faulty I`d like to know about it.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 28, 2016)

Check out energy victoria website, they have a current list of electrical recalls.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 28, 2016)

I had a boy look on esv.vic.gov.au but didn't see anything?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

First I've heard of it. Haven't bought any in ages though. Some are from Bunnings, some are from Ikea. The Ikea ones are slimmer, and fit better next to other plugs.


----------



## saikrett (Aug 28, 2016)

"In NSW all single timer pole timers are being recalled due to a regulation change. But this is not a safety recall and other states are not effected"


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

I found these pages:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2539868
https://www.bunnings.com.au/returns/recalls
As you can see, no recall on the Bunnings page, but the "recall" isn't for safety as such apparently, and seems NSW only.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2016)

As the last two posts tell you, that's the problem - been looking for them myself, and it's only NSW. I found some at TLE Electrical here in Port Macquarie - they had a shipment of compliant timers from HPM (if I recall) a week or two ago, so I bought one - about $35. TLE were the only people who had them, and I believe Bunnings and the other common outlets may not have new stock until as late as October. Apparently they were taken off the shelves of all outlets as early as April, without any replacement units being available - quite bizarre! Good luck!

Jamie


----------



## Snowman (Aug 29, 2016)

Come on people! 
It's 2016, you should all have timers that are programmed with sunset and sunrise options plus being able to program and control from your phones. 

https://www.jbhifi.com.au/features/computers-tablets/wemo/

That said I still use the cheap ones for most of my snakes


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 29, 2016)

Unless it's a formal recall, they should still be available. 

I suspect perhaps this might be more to do with Bunnings not wanting to sell that particular brand of timer (in favour of the cheaper and nasty chinese clones that they can make more $ on per sale .)

Last time I looked , the timers were readily available from OfficeWorks.

I use HPM slimline digital timers to turn my UV and basking lights on/off and have used them trouble free for several years. They are very good and very reliable.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd be surprised if it's legislation based on switching single pole. If that were the case all the current power points in bunnings NSW would be removed as well. Happy to ship them interstate from Perth for 100% profit. 8)


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 29, 2016)

My son went to Bunnings for timers only to be told they had been removed due to people using them on fridges and heaters which was overloading them???? WT% ?
Makes no sense to me, who uses a timer on a fridge ???
We have more than 20 slimline timers here, no problems so far


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Unless it's a formal recall, they should still be available.
> 
> I suspect perhaps this might be more to do with Bunnings not wanting to sell that particular brand of timer (in favour of the cheaper and nasty chinese clones that they can make more $ on per sale .)
> 
> ...



It is a formal recall in NSW, it makes no sense, it's only NSW, and it's not only Bunnings. I shopped around - Bunnings, Mitre 10, Rovert, Harvey Norman - none of them currently had any timers. All timers previously in stock had been recalled. I dropped into TLE in the hope they might have stock, and they had only within the last week had a shipment of new compliant timers.

Nothing to do with Bunnings pushing a particular product.

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 30, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> It is a formal recall in NSW, it makes no sense, it's only NSW, and it's not only Bunnings. I shopped around - Bunnings, Mitre 10, Rovert, Harvey Norman - none of them currently had any timers. All timers previously in stock had been recalled. I dropped into TLE in the hope they might have stock, and they had only within the last week had a shipment of new compliant timers.
> 
> Nothing to do with Bunnings pushing a particular product.
> 
> Jamie



Got to disagree .... if it's not listed here .... http://www.productsafety.gov.au/recalls/browse-all-recalls?f[0]=accc_solr_date%3A2016&f[1]=field_accc_psa_product_category%3A4785 , and I can't see it in black and white , it's not a formal recall and I would be inclined to think it's got more to do with sales and profits than safety.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 30, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Got to disagree .... if it's not listed here .... http://www.productsafety.gov.au/recalls/browse-all-recalls?f[0]=accc_solr_date%3A2016&f[1]=field_accc_psa_product_category%3A4785 , and I can't see it in black and white , it's not a formal recall and I would be inclined to think it's got more to do with sales and profits than safety.


So everyone who has posted about going to multiple places to look for them is wrong then; all of the retailers are pushing a particular product? I think you need to re-read the posts above, instead of immediately jumping on your soapbox.

- - - Updated - - -



dragonlover1 said:


> My son went to Bunnings for timers only to be told they had been removed due to people using them on fridges and heaters which was overloading them???? WT% ?
> Makes no sense to me, who uses a timer on a fridge ???
> We have more than 20 slimline timers here, no problems so far


So how's your fridge going?  :lol:


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 30, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> Got to disagree .... if it's not listed here .... http://www.productsafety.gov.au/recalls/browse-all-recalls?f[0]=accc_solr_date%3A2016&f[1]=field_accc_psa_product_category%3A4785 , and I can't see it in black and white , it's not a formal recall and I would be inclined to think it's got more to do with sales and profits than safety.



Disagree all you like buddy. I'm assuming that ".gov.au" directs you to an Australian Federal Government site. I haven't looked, but you might want to have a look at the relevant ".gov.nsw" site and see if you can come up with more info. I did have a look on Whirlpool, and there is quite a discussion about the removal of timers off retailers' shelves ONLY in NSW. Although you're welcome to your conspiracy theories, it is not Bunnings looking for more profit, because at the moment they are not selling ANY timers, so their profits would be zilch. As I said more than once, this is only in NSW, and as has been pointed out to you, by me and others, I went to four of the most likely places to buy timers, all unrelated to each other, and was told the same story. Maybe they're all colluding with each other to increase demand. I guess if you collude to remove the availability of timers all across NSW, the price will increase dramatically as they'll only be available on the black market. Great idea...

Snowy, Rovert and TLE (counter staff are technically savvy, unlike the big retailers) did say that it had to do with single & twin pole switching, and both said it's a stupid recall and is inconsistent with the other gear sold (means nothing to me other than I couldn't find a timer for a couple of weeks), but there you have it... NSW government bureaucrats go it alone it seems...

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 30, 2016)

And the site quoted by kingofnobbys is for safety recalls not recalls due to legislation. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 30, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Snowy, Rovert and TLE (counter staff are technically savvy, unlike the big retailers) did say that it had to do with single & twin pole switching, and both said it's a stupid recall and is inconsistent with the other gear sold (means nothing to me other than I couldn't find a timer for a couple of weeks), but there you have it... NSW government bureaucrats go it alone it seems...
> 
> Jamie



sorry Jamie you made a mistake in the last line,they are actually called *boofocrats* although you could be forgiven for thinking they are oxygen thieves lol


----------

